# Red dot in jpg photo.



## Jack56 (Sep 7, 2014)

A few weeks ago I started to shoot photos in Raw and Jpg.
From that moment on I notice a little red dot in the jpg photo, not in the raw copy.
I can remove the spot, but I wonder how this is possible.
If I shoot in jpg only there is no red dot.
The image shown is enlarged.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 7, 2014)

If its on jpeg and not on raw, its possibly a card issue or card reader issue.

If its repeatable and a new card does not fix it, then its something new to me.


----------



## Jack56 (Sep 7, 2014)

I made a photo a few moments ago only in jpg and than it's not visible. Making a photo in raw and jpg, than it is visible in jpg.
Mmmm.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 7, 2014)

Did you try a different card? When your camera writes Raw + Jpeg, its moving a lot of data very fast. The card might be unable to handle it, and miss a few pixels (corrupted image).

Images that have flaws are almost always related to card, card reader, or cable, so eliminate the low hanging fruit first before looking at less likely issues.

I'm hoping its something simple like that rather than a camera issue.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 8, 2014)

The flash of light you saw in the sky was not a UFO. 
Swamp gas from a weather balloon was trapped in a thermal pocket and reflected the light from Venus. 

Now would you please look at the tip of the pen? ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 8, 2014)

Jack56 said:


> I made a photo a few moments ago only in jpg and than it's not visible. Making a photo in raw and jpg, than it is visible in jpg.
> Mmmm.



Have you used/enabled the dust delete feature?


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 8, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> The flash of light you saw in the sky was not a UFO.
> Swamp gas from a weather balloon was trapped in a thermal pocket and reflected the light from Venus.
> 
> Now would you please look at the tip of the pen? ;D


LOL - great MIB reference! 

This is a very strange issue, and beyond Acutance's explanation, I have no idea. Sorry.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 8, 2014)

If you can't see the dot on the RAW but you do see it on the JPEG, could it be that your RAW converter (ACR for example) is automatically taking care of this hot pixel while your JPEG converter doesn't?


----------



## Jack56 (Sep 9, 2014)

I find on the net this:
http://www.bluehoursite.com/articles/how-get-rid-stuckdead-pixels-canon-dslr-camera
It worked, but from the Canon services&support I got the information that this solution isn't a permanent one, the sensor is the problem and they adviced me to send it to the Canon Repair.
Do you think this is what I have got to do?
And have you got an idea how long my camera will be on holiday?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 9, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> If you can't see the dot on the RAW but you do see it on the JPEG, could it be that your RAW converter (ACR for example) is automatically taking care of this hot pixel while your JPEG converter doesn't?



Raw converters do tend to eliminate dead pixels.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 9, 2014)

Jack56 said:


> I find on the net this:
> http://www.bluehoursite.com/articles/how-get-rid-stuckdead-pixels-canon-dslr-camera
> It worked, but from the Canon services&support I got the information that this solution isn't a permanent one, the sensor is the problem and they adviced me to send it to the Canon Repair.
> Do you think this is what I have got to do?
> And have you got an idea how long my camera will be on holiday?



If the camera is under warranty, you will want the sensor replaced or the bad pixels permanently mapped out.

The time to repair varies by country, as does satisfaction with repair depots.

In the USA, figure travel time each way plus a week in service. 2-3 weeks total. I've had mine back in a week using CPS Gold, only 1 day for the fix, the rest shipping.


----------

